# proud to be british



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

After having dug to a depth of 10 feet last year, German
scientists found traces of copper wire dating back 200 years and came to the conclusion that their ancestors already had a telephone network more than 150 years ago.

Not to be outdone by the Germans, in the weeks that followed, an American archaeologist dug to a depth of 20 feet and, shortly afterwards, a story was published in the New York Times: 
"American archaeologists, finding traces of 250-year-old copper wire,have concluded that their ancestors already had an advanced high-tech communications network 50 years earlier than the Germans".

One week later, the Council in Wigan , reported the following:

"After digging as deep as 30 feet in Pemberton , Jack Lucklow, a self-taught archaeologist, reported that he found absolutely f**k all. Jack has therefore concluded that 250 years ago, Britain had already gone wireless."

Just makes you proud to be British.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Makes you proud to be a 'Northerner' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Top Banana


----------



## batugundal (Jul 27, 2011)

hahah! :lol: good one


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

wifes from pemberton ill just remind her how clever she is


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

CLASS!


----------

